# House rules sign



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's a video that gives a quick demo for making a sign. I had all these items on hand, so it was cheap to make. It only cost me the time. I like how it turned out and this will work perfectly.

YouTube - House rules sign 2009


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

rule sign...party pooper!!! haa haa....just kidding. Good idea!!!!


----------

